# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Πρόβλημα με απομακρυσμένη αναπαραγωγή Hikvision

## xristosmetal

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

Έχω το iVMS4200... βλέπω τις παλιές καταγραφές που είναι αποθηκευμένες στο σκληρό του καταγραφικού, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω τι δείχνουν οι κάμερες σε ζωντανή ροή. Όταν πατάω να τις δω Live μου γράφει "Αποτυχία λήψης,επανασύνδεση. Κωδικός σφάλματος HCNetSDK.dll[7]" Τι μπορεί να φταίει..???  :Confused1:   Για πείτε καμιά ιδέα γιατί οι μέρες είναι "περίεργες"!

----------


## nestoras

Έλεγξε τις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ από το οποίο "βγαίνει" το καταγραφικό στο ίντερνετ για το αν κάνει forward την RTSP port (554 default).
Από κινητό δοκίμασες να μπεις; Δουλεύει κανονικά; Τοπικά δουλεύει; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να θέλει και επανεγκατάσταση το πρόγραμμα στον υπολογιστή σου...

----------


## katmadas

2 πιθανα:

-εισαι συνδεμενος σαν admin?

- εδω καποιο το λυσαν αλλαζοντας





> I can log into the web portal but cannot get a live view



. 			 		 	 

Local configuration/Protocol change it to UDP may help.

https://www.ipcamtalk.com/showthread...-no-permission

----------


## xristosmetal

Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ! Σήμερα ασχολήθηκα...τελικά έκανα και forward την 554 και μετατροπή σε UDP και δούλεψε!!! Απλά αυτό που βλέπω τώρα είναι ναι μεν ζωντανή εικόνα αλλά σε frame...δλδ μάλλον λόγο κακής ταχύτητας upload δεν μπορεί να στείλει συνεχές βίντεο...άλλοτε δείχνει για 1-2 δευτερα βίντεο και αλλοτε στέλνει μια εικονα καθε 10-15 δευτερα...υπαρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κανω για αυτο? Μήπως δεν φταιει η ταχύτητα αλλά κάτι άλλο?

----------


## nestoras

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολυ! Σήμερα ασχολήθηκα...τελικά έκανα και forward την 554 και μετατροπή σε UDP και δούλεψε!!! Απλά αυτό που βλέπω τώρα είναι ναι μεν ζωντανή εικόνα αλλά σε frame...δλδ μάλλον λόγο κακής ταχύτητας upload δεν μπορεί να στείλει συνεχές βίντεο...άλλοτε δείχνει για 1-2 δευτερα βίντεο και αλλοτε στέλνει μια εικονα καθε 10-15 δευτερα...υπαρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κανω για αυτο? Μήπως δεν φταιει η ταχύτητα αλλά κάτι άλλο?



Από το "camera settings", "advanced settings", μπορείς να χαμηλώσεις το "max bitrate" καθώς επίσης και τα frames/sec. 

Προτεινόμενες ρυθμίσεις είναι "variable bitrate type", 10 ή 12 frames και "max bitrate" κάτι που να είναι κοντά στο πραγματικό upload της γραμμής σου.

Για να μη χαλάσεις τις ρυθμίσεις του "main stream" καλά είναι να κάνεις τις αλλαγές στο "sub stream" και να συνδέεσαι στο sub stream για να βλέπεις "live" και να αφήσεις σε καλή ποιότητα τo "main stream" για τοπική παρακολούθηση.

----------


## skipper1

εχω ενα DS_7116_HWI-SH HIKVISION,
εχω ανοιξει 2 πορτες στο router, γραφτηκα στην hikvision για να ενεργοποιησω μια dns και μου γραφει οτι δεν βρισκει το dvr!
(οι πορτες δουλευουν γιατι βλεπεις απο μακρια το καταγραφικο αν βαλεις την εξωτερικη ip)
τι μπορει να φταιει και δεν μπορω να δημιουργησω μια dns? μηπως πρεπει να βαλω καποιες αλλες πορτες? (δεν βαζω τις 80, 8000 κτλ)

----------


## her

3 πορτες πρεπει να ανοιξεις

----------


## skipper1

εχω ανοιξει για http & rtsp, χρειαζεται και η server port?

----------


## her

ναι και τις 3

----------


## leutpana

Δυο πόρτες πρέπει να ανoιξεις την http και την tcp.H rtsp είναι για άλλον σκοπό και δεν χρειάζεται να την ανοίξεις.

----------


## skipper1

Ευχαριστω πολυ ανοιξα κ τις 3 κ επαιξε...

----------


## skipper1

Thxxxxxxxxxx

----------

